# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  نرفتن به امتحان؟؟

## meh.75

سلام.من فردا امنحان دارم ولی می خوام بزارمش واسه خرداد میخواستم بدونم حتما باید برم سر جلسه و خالیشو بدم یا میتونم غیبتم بکنم؟اگه غیبت کنم مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟؟

----------


## m.l.s

> سلام.من فردا امنحان دارم ولی می خوام بزارمش واسه خرداد میخواستم بدونم حتما باید برم سر جلسه و خالیشو بدم یا میتونم غیبتم بکنم؟اگه غیبت کنم مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟؟



سلام

از همین الآن بشین بخون دیگه ...

واسه چی بیخودی برای خودت حاشیه درست میکنی !!!

امتحان عربی اونم ساعت 10 رو نمیشه از الآن جمع کرد ؟؟؟

----------


## khaan

اگه تنها درسی هست که این ترم داری قطعا باید برری چون اگه نری وقفه تحصیلی میخوری و نمیتونی ادامه تحصییل بدی باید بری سربازی.
ولی اگه به جز این عربی امتحان دیگه ای هم داری که توش شرکت خواهی کرد میتونی در عربی غیبت کنی. 
عربی زیاد سخت نیست عمومی هم هست در کنکور تاثیرش در حدی نیست که بگی باعث افت شدید ترازت میشه اگه میتونی در حد 16-17 نمره بگیری کافی هست. من خودم هیچی بلد نبودم امروز چکیده قواعد رو خودم و رفتم امتحان شهریور 94 رو از خودم گرفتم نرم شد 14   یکم هم ایراداتم رو رفع کردم فردا حتما بالای 17 میگیرم.

----------


## m.l.s

> اگه تنها درسی هست که این ترم داری قطعا باید برری چون اگه نری وقفه تحصیلی میخوری و نمیتونی ادامه تحصییل بدی باید بری سربازی.
> ولی اگه به جز این عربی امتحان دیگه ای هم داری که توش شرکت خواهی کرد میتونی در عربی غیبت کنی. 
> عربی زیاد سخت نیست عمومی هم هست در کنکور تاثیرش در حدی نیست که بگی باعث افت شدید ترازت میشه اگه میتونی در حد 16-17 نمره بگیری کافی هست. من خودم هیچی بلد نبودم امروز چکیده قواعد رو خودم و رفتم امتحان شهریور 94 رو از خودم گرفتم نرم شد 14   یکم هم ایراداتم رو رفع کردم فردا حتما بالای 17 میگیرم.




از الآن قشنگ بخونی 20 هم میگیری ...

چرا بالای 17 ؟؟

----------


## khaan

> از الآن قشنگ بخونی 20 هم میگیری ...
> 
> چرا بالای 17 ؟؟


اعلال رو نمیشه از الان خوند یه نمرم سر همین میره.  برخی جاها هم در ترجمه آدم قاطی میکنه مصحح ها هم در عربی خیلی سخت گیر هستن اگه تستی بود قطعا 20 رو میگرفتم.

----------


## meh.75

> اگه تنها درسی هست که این ترم داری قطعا باید برری چون اگه نری وقفه تحصیلی میخوری و نمیتونی ادامه تحصییل بدی باید بری سربازی.
> ولی اگه به جز این عربی امتحان دیگه ای هم داری که توش شرکت خواهی کرد میتونی در عربی غیبت کنی. 
> عربی زیاد سخت نیست عمومی هم هست در کنکور تاثیرش در حدی نیست که بگی باعث افت شدید ترازت میشه اگه میتونی در حد 16-17 نمره بگیری کافی هست. من خودم هیچی بلد نبودم امروز چکیده قواعد رو خودم و رفتم امتحان شهریور 94 رو از خودم گرفتم نرم شد 14   یکم هم ایراداتم رو رفع کردم فردا حتما بالای 17 میگیرم.


تنها درسم نیست دیپلم دوم ریاضی میگیرم و ده درس امتحان دارم.فقط یه سوال برام پیش اومد اینکه من امسال پیشو تموم کردم ولی چند تا درسو نه تو خرداد ونه تو شهریور نتونستم پاس کنم واسه همین دی هم انتخاب واحدشون نکردم و میخوام خرداد پاسشون کنم حالا اونم وقفه تحصیلی محسوب میشه؟؟

----------

